# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Topicos de Forum amigos

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boa noite
Gostava de saber se ha maneira de deixar de ver nos "Novos Comentários" os topicos colocados pela a administraçao na seccao dos Fóruns Amigos!!!
É que isto é um pouco chato, sao "n" topicos por dia.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boa noite
> Gostava de saber se ha maneira de deixar de ver nos "Novos Comentários" os topicos colocados pela a administraçao na seccao dos Fóruns Amigos!!!
> É que isto é um pouco chato, sao "n" topicos por dia.


Olá Anthony  :Olá: 

Acabou de ser efectuada uma alteração a filtragem visível dos comentários a serem visualizados.

Penso que vai passar a ficar melhor.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio

Aonde se faz essa filtragem?

Estou fartinho dos topicos espanhois!!

Se for só possivel através de moderação, por favor retira-me estes topicos dos novos comentários.

Obrigado!
Gil

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio
> 
> Aonde se faz essa filtragem?
> 
> Estou fartinho dos topicos espanhois!!
> 
> Se for só possivel através de moderação, por favor retira-me estes topicos dos novos comentários.
> 
> Obrigado!
> Gil


Companheiro Gil

O teu desejo concretizou-se  :yb677:

----------

